# Marty's Granddaughter.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty's Grand Daughter was out there running trains with the best of them.

She did exceptionally well No real problems. 

According to Carrie she likes trains.

Marty may have something to cultivate. 

She may be the one that inspires Marty too keep up the layout 

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

I always thought the ride on trains was for him! Maybe not.

Don


----------

